# Brokenbury Cottage, November 2019



## urbexdevil (Nov 17, 2019)

Sometimes it pays off to flick through google maps looking for unusual, out of place buildings. This time getting lucky with a local spot that’s gone un noticed for years.

Having a days free time unexpectedly pop up and the sun shining, it made sense to make use of the morning and climb through various muddy fields and brambles and make our way to the cottage.

From the outside we couldn’t tell if the cottage was in use, but the closer we got the more obvious it became that no one had been there for quite some time. Although mysteriously, a lone smoke alarm was beeping away.

History wise I am unable to find anything at all and despite the cottage being mostly empty I think it’s still best to keep the location private.


----------



## smiler (Nov 17, 2019)

I enjoyed that, lovely pics,, Thanksgiving


----------



## Mearing (Nov 18, 2019)

Move in ready!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice-looking cottage. Could be made into a holiday cottage. I see wallpaper on the back of a door.


----------



## Potter (Dec 26, 2019)

Really nice. Hope somebody does something with it.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 28, 2019)

Nothing mysterious with the smoke alarm - lower battery indicator!


----------

